# 84 300zx..should i bother???



## preluder3084 (Mar 29, 2004)

hey guys,
im new to this game so im gonna need a lil help. i found a 84 Z for 500 bucks with a BHG but i was wondering would it be worth it to buy and and fix the head gasket. anyone have aduvice throw it in.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What shape is the body in? Is it n/a or Turbo? Is it stick or automatic? I got my Z for free and its a turbo auto with problems- but basically youre kinda in the same boat man- you cant beat it for 500 bucks!


----------



## My200sx (Apr 30, 2004)

$500 :jawdrop: any :showpics: 

depends how far you want to take the car? thats a project car.


i would buy it :thumbup:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I got mine for $800 and it was worth it do yourself a favor and get it


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

If the car is in decent shape i would go for it- they are lots of fun and a head gasket or two isnt too much work.


----------

